# What?



## hok9 (Apr 7, 2009)

Nobody lives in Asia around here?


----------



## TreeLotus (Apr 9, 2009)

I do not live in Asia but I see you are from Japan. Japan is a beautiful country I hear and would love to visit it some time in the future. :blushan:


ray: TreeLotus


----------



## 12354somebunny (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm in Malaysia  sure seems like there are very few Asian members here..


----------



## FusedBrain (Apr 12, 2009)

Another Malaysian here!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 5, 2009)

I live in New zealand i was born in Indonesia though!

halo semua nya!
Kalian bisa ngerti aku?


i think that's right!

- prisca


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 6, 2009)

Hmm.. i think i 'ngerti' you, LOL  

Have you been living in NZ since you were a baby?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 6, 2009)

I moved here in 2003 i was 7 
Umm I don't really speak indonesian at home my english is Kiwi and my accent 2.

what's the weather there ??

P.s i love teh bakut i think thats how you spell it


----------



## the fluffies (May 13, 2009)

Hallo di sana...
Aku dari Malaysia juga..! XD


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 13, 2009)

My parents are Chinese, but I was born and grew up in Canada.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 14, 2009)

So you have Asian looks 

x


----------



## Rarebitt (May 18, 2009)

hi I'm from Penang Malaysia and new here.Guess only few Asian here.


----------



## okiron (May 18, 2009)

*Rarebitt wrote: *


> hi I'm from Penang Malaysia and new here.Guess only few Asian here.


No, there a lot of asians on this site, just not a lot from Asia


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 18, 2009)

^^ Ditto that


----------



## angelh (May 19, 2009)

Oh hey you all  I'm from malaysia too! But i'm currently in Russia. Piffy here, though, is true Russian-born


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 20, 2009)

Wow, seems like there are more Malaysians here than I thought:bunnydance: Rarebitt, Penang is my hometown


----------



## sha10ly88 (May 26, 2009)

SINGAPORE HERE!!!


----------



## hok9 (May 26, 2009)

i like singapore.


----------



## sha10ly88 (May 27, 2009)

*hok9 wrote: *


> i like singapore.


 Thank you!!


----------



## Numbat (May 31, 2009)

*okiron wrote: *


> *Rarebitt wrote: *
> 
> 
> > hi I'm from Penang Malaysia and new here.Guess only few Asian here.
> ...


I'm half Asian but both my parents were born in Australia so I'm Aussie in most ways


----------



## ChinaBun (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi, I'm an American who teaches in China. I don't come to this forum very often, since my rabbit died a year and a half ago. I come here when I really start to miss rabbits. I haven't decided yet if I'll get another one or not. Oh, boy, I really liked my Qingqing (named after Qinghai Province in China, which is shaped like a rabbit. If I get another rabbit, I plan to name it Haihai.) 

One problem with having a rabbit in China is that it's difficult to impossible to find a vet who knows rabbits. At the time I had Qingqing I was living in Xi'an, a large city, and when she got sick my students and I couldn't find a vet who knew rabbits. I'm living in a smaller city now, Nanning, so again it's not likely there's a rabbit-savvy vet around. 

But I love the idea of having another rabbit!


----------



## coconana (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm from the Philippines!


----------



## little memaid (Sep 25, 2009)

hey,I am a Chinese


----------



## Starry Night (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm Indonesian... So.. I am asian.


----------



## Jinbo (Dec 12, 2009)

chinese from san francisco.


----------



## izaty908 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am Malaysian too but still studying in Canada. :confused2:
Will be back in two years time! yay! Does anyone here knows how can I transport my bunny home (Canada --> Malaysia)? Please let me knowray:


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 8, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> My parents are Chinese, but I was born and grew up in Canada.


me too, but i was born in delaware and i am vacationing in china now


----------



## angela (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi 

I'm from New Zealand but I now live in Thailand. Does anyone else on this forum live in Thailand? I'd love to hear from you 

- Angela (and my 7 bunnies)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 21, 2010)

I was there a few times in 1970.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 21, 2010)

*angela wrote: *


> I'm from New Zealand but I now live in Thailand.


In the 70's, I travelled to Hong Kong, Macau, Singapore, Thailand, Japan, Philippines, and Hawaii. :biggrin2:


----------



## angela (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Nancy and Pet_Bunny,
Thanks for your replies. I've lived in Thailand for 5 1/2 years now. I LOVE living here! However, it is not easy finding information relevant to Thailand and bunnies. Example: I really really want to know what tree branches I can give to my rabbits to chew on for their dental health/and to stop boredom. Fruit trees here are not the same as we have in NZ and aren't the same as in America etc. either. Does anyone have any knowledge about such things in Asia??? There are Mango trees of course, and also Lamyaay, Longon, Chomphuu, and Tamarind trees. Are any of these trees safe wood for my bunnies? Please help! 
Kind regards, Angela


----------



## panxy2002 (Aug 26, 2011)

hey, I am a Chineses. I am a veterianry of laboratory aniamls.


----------



## panxy2002 (Aug 26, 2011)

I am living in shanghai


----------

